# 10 weeks old...



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness...he is soooooo precious!!! I think silvers with the coat change are the cutest of all Poodle babies. I just love this look with the super light face and dark coat. Thanks for sharing him!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Glader is soooo handsome! I love his eyes and his eyebrows. I want a silver poodle like him.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He is very masculine. I has 2 silver girls and they looked very pale faced like yours but they were different. My favorite thing is their "eyeliner",those black rims on that stunning silver face.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww his face in that first photo is just priceless. What a little sweetheart!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Ohhhh, I just love the look of that light silver face....he's going to clear beautifully! What a handsome guy!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutie. Thanks for posting the pics. Its amazing how the colour change thing happens with the silvers.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

What a handsome boy!! Love his color!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

So cute and oh so light!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

He's so dreamy! I'm sooo jealous of everyone getting puppies right now!

How are you guys pronouncing his name?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my! You let your puppy play in the eyeliner??  
He's very very cute! I love his soft silver face. He's very handsome!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Glader is adorable, I love his silver nose! I'm looking forward to seeing how his silver progresses...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

oohhhh How pretty  Silver are my favorite !


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - he is very handsome little guy  !!!!!

So happy you got him home and I hope he is all that you were looking for : )!

I guess hubby won with a "Glader" name LOL - oh well ; ) !!!! 

Wishing you many, many happy years together !!!!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Wishpoo. Hubby won because in a few years he wants a girl to name after a girl dragon. Glader is the name of a dragon in his favorite books, and it does fit him very well. My hubby does so much for me I couldn't argue.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh wow he is much lighter! Very nice looking boy, I love pic 1 and 3. I wish the silvers stayed this way! I missed this time with Suri. Silvers are some kind of special, I think


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha - I agree : ))) !!!! We should choose our "battles" wise ; ))) LOL !!!

Glader is cute name too !!!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

He's a cutie. I agree, I love watching the silvers change. I love when they have the light faces with the dark everything else.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's a very handsome boy! I love the last three images. It looks like he is having a conversation with you...LOL
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Oh - he is very handsome little guy  !!!!!
> 
> So happy you got him home and I hope he is all that you were looking for : )!
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I love Glader's name, probably because I love the books too. Glader was a noble, compassionate, strong dragon who fought against evil. He was the last of his kind for a long time, and kept hidden, along with his rider. When Sephira and Eragon came into the picture, he took her under his wing so to speak and trained her. He ended up saving Sephira and Eragon's lives by sacrificing his own. The dragons in that series are one with their riders. They're so bonded that they share each other's thoughts and emotions. When Glader died, he gave his strength and energy to Sephira and Eragon, which was a huge sacrifice. Anyway, definitely a good series. I can't wait for the next one. I often thought that the author must be a dog person, as sometimes I think Liberty reads my mind, and it doesn't take too much of a stretch to imagine the dragons' bond with their riders.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome boy Gladar is! What a neat name, I love different types of names.  My favorite pic is the sixth one.... it looks like he is telling you a story....lol! Congrats on a wonderful silver boy!


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh my goodness...he is soooooo precious!!! I think silvers with the coat change are the cutest of all Poodle babies. I just love this look with the super light face and dark coat. Thanks for sharing him!


Couldn't agree more. I had the opportunity to take home a silver boy... I seriously considered it too... Light face and dark coat - best of both worlds!!!

Enjoy your pup - handsome little devil you have there!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, counting forward from the first post this pup is now coming up to 3.5 years old - but I bet he is still both handsome and adorable!


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

What a lovely boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

